# cabelas ice sale



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Heard Cabelas in Wheeling is having a sale on their ice fishing equipment, shanties, augers, poles and tackle.


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Just my luck! Last week I tried to redeem my cabels's points "online" on a Vex FL-12 to find they were on back order. I called and found out the Wheeling Store had them in stock. I called the store, redeemed my points and got the new unit on Friday. Oh well, at least I'll be using my new Vex this weekend!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

CHOPIQ said:


> Heard Cabelas in Wheeling is having a sale on their ice fishing equipment, shanties, augers, poles and tackle.


Dundee Mich is also having a big sale


----------



## Imfowl55 (Dec 24, 2005)

went there last night 40% off most ice fishing stuff!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Stopped at the Dundee store today.

25-40% of all ice lures , rods, etc.

25% of of all shanties. Had to buy a new one since I was there anyway


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Got back from Cabelas in Wheeling last night,,They did have a big sale going on there ice fishing equipment was flying out of the store. I need to stay away from places like that, the wallet is a lot and I mean a lot lighter today. Love that place , the wife said do you realy need that stuff, all I can say is ////YES////.Now I am ready for the soft water and hard water. 
GOOD FISHING GUYS


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

Isn't brunstucky suppose to get a Cabelas?


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

They have been having their ice fishing stuff marked down since the day after Christmas, I bought six nice ice combos for 7 bucks each.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Was at the Dundee store on Monday and picked up a bunch of Vibes for $2.09 each. I got all I needed and left a few behind. They were sold out of augers, spare blades and only had some low buck combos left.


----------

